# 35mm roll film



## whisteria (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi all,
Anyone got any address in the uk i can get 35mm roll film developed?
Ive got the old camera out and intend taking with me "most" places but im reading its getting harder these days to have the films developed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm sure there's someplace you can post it to. There are still pros who use film.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 14, 2015)

whisteria said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone got any address in the uk i can get 35mm roll film developed?
> Ive got the old camera out and intend taking with me "most" places but im reading its getting harder these days to have the films developed.



Walmart in the UK ????


----------



## whisteria (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Ken,
And thank you, I'll try and find a walmart in the uk that will do a postal service,
Once again thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 14, 2015)

There are no Walmarts in the UK.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> There are no Walmarts in the UK.



Not sure if that is good or bad....


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2015)

A pharmacy?


----------



## whisteria (Jun 15, 2015)

Asda,
Is owned by walmart and ive found they do develope films.


----------

